# Have you been yanked over?



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

So many of us are past the puppy stage, but we all have war stories.

I thought I'd run this poll just to make the young pup moms and dads feel better.

Penny was 3-4 months old when she yanked on the leash and snapped my arm: PT for 2 months to regain hand function.

Penny was about 1 year old when she spotted a kid and yanked me to my knees on gravel: torn pants and bloody knees.

Penny was 5 (about 3 months ago) when dad brought to PT to see me (broken arm from horse accident). She saw me and charged knocking him over and plowing me into an exercise bike. THAT was embarrassing, but at least everyone knew I hadn't been exaggerating when I told the Penny stories.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

How do I insert a yes/no poll? I thought it would prompt me.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson has yet to get me. He has gotten wifey though. I was playing Kick Ball with a bunch of kids and Carson REALLY wanted to play too. He pulled wifey off of her feet..... :doh: She just scraped her knee up a little and was ok....but not happy with her boy!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Penny'smom said:


> How do I insert a yes/no poll? I thought it would prompt me.


I believe you have to add it seperatly. I can add it for you.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I said "no" because *I* haven't been....but wifey has.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Geddy has pulled my mom off her feet... she saw a squirrel and was on a 40' lead, so a really good head start!

Needless to say I felt like a complete A$$... and terrible b/c no matter how tough my mom might *think* she is... I'd never have given her the leash if I'd have had the foresight to see it coming.


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

I took Logan with me to the bike path one day when he was about 6 months old in 2000. I figured I'd hold on to his leash and pedal slowly with him. He wanted to go faster... That left a mark...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

*I fell on me bum!!*

This morning, and it wasn't pretty! LOL!! Wet leaves on a sloped path and a bratty golden that saw a puddle. :doh: 

I'm actually going for an MRI this afternoon. Ever since we got the BRAT DOG, my right hip has been killing me. Arthritis flareup I guess, or maybe a tear in the soft tissue. We'll see.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you Carson's Dad!:wavey:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

We were at the local dog show, and was walking past a garbage can when suddnely Tucker decided the garbage can was scary, he ran around it, knocking the garbage can over with the leash, thus scaring him more cuz it came crashing down, so he took off running and pulled me right over LOL. How embarrassing....


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Never yanked over YET, and I walk all three on a pair of brace leads, hit from behind by a barrel of a dog many times though even Gabby at six months old has flattened me on more than one occasion, they seem to hit the right spot at the back of my knees and down I go


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Geddy has pulled my mom off her feet... she saw a squirrel and was on a 40' lead, so a really good head start!
> 
> Needless to say I felt like a complete A$$... and terrible b/c no matter how tough my mom might *think* she is... I'd never have given her the leash if I'd have had the foresight to see it coming.


I had something like that happen to me. We just got a 30' lead & we were at the park when hubby threw the ball and Charlie started after it and ran full speed & the lead got caught under my feet and down I went. Of course there were people there to witness it....


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Charlie, Well if there's no one there to witness it, it's not nearly as funny.

Mist, Penny perfected 'grounding' me when I went to the garden. She'd lay perfectly still like a little angel while I walked past her down the hill to the yard. Oh my itty bitty sweety pie, you're so cute...then BAM, at the back of the knees. And on more than one occasions. I'm slow but I'm not stupid: I started to not turn my back on her thinking "I'm sure glad we didn't get the dangerous Rottie"


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

never been yanked over by my golden but i have by my collie and jack russell that was both on the same occassion came out of a long hospital stay 20weeks total with only one arm other one in sling and they got a too excited about the fact i was back i didnt realise how weak i was and over i went luckily i had taken a friend with me and she hung on to 2 and i had the golden whos far more sedate in his walking habits


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

Good heavens! Daisy has worked her magic on me so many times, I can't even begin to count. I have numerous scars to prove it. The worst was when she was about 10 months old. She yanked just as I was crossing a very icy patch. I went down like a lead balloon right on my elbow...OWWW! As we got home (from the same walk), we were coming up the stairs to the house and she yanked again. This time, I got my knee, which rubbed against my sweatpants, causing a lovely bruise and a burn mark. I still have the scar from the burn on my left knee. 

This dog has a strong sense of chasing what she wants and not stopping until she gets it. I guess there goes her chances of competing in conformation. She'd be all over the place. Funny thing is, I wouldn't want her any other way!!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I ended up with Tendonitis.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> Charlie, Well if there's no one there to witness it, it's not nearly as funny.
> 
> Mist, Penny perfected 'grounding' me when I went to the garden. She'd lay perfectly still like a little angel while I walked past her down the hill to the yard. Oh my itty bitty sweety pie, you're so cute...then BAM, at the back of the knees. And on more than one occasions. I'm slow but I'm not stupid: I started to not turn my back on her thinking "I'm sure glad we didn't get the dangerous Rottie"


It wouldn’t have been so bad but I had stepped back off the path so Ollie could catch up with the girls, and he chose to squeeze between a nettle patch and me


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Did you get hurt?


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Just my pride, thankfully the ground was damp so it was a soft landing lol


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I don't think it's funny.*

I ended up at a Physical Therapist.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh yes - my dear Lexi pulled me off my feet...

Shortly after we adopted her at 9 months old...she had no leash manners and knew nothing of what "STAY" or "LEAVE-IT" meant...and I had her on a @*&% Flexi - she saw a basketball roll by and the charge was on...it was like a cartoon! She ran for the ball had had 30' of leash to gain momentum...I was flipped off my feet! By golly I didnt let go of the Flexi and paid the price!

Broke my ring finger at the knuckle...suffered permanent nerve damage in my knee....I love that girl...Ive learned my best lessons from her...!

That days lessons:
~~Toss the Flexi in the trash
~~Must Teach 'Stay' and 'Leave it'
~~For every action there is a reaction...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Not yanked over, no. Never.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy has not put me on my butt yet, but I am sure he will. He is getting much stronger and has yanked on my arm before on the leash. We came home from the last day of puppy class, and my sholder was very sore from all the pulling. With icy season apon us, I have visions of me hitting the deck one of these days..


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Never me, no. Daisy and I have a very good leash relationship, not sure why. I think she's just an easy dog. But she did surprise me once.

My sister went with Daisy and me to the local pond one afternoon. I needed to run back home to get something real quick and asked my sister to hang onto Daisy for me. All was well, until Daisy saw me coming back. She bolted towards me and nearly ripped my sister's fingernail clean off. Not pretty.

Live and learn. I think my sister has fogiven me :uhoh:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Perminent nerve damage? I am so sorry.

How about using a "choke collar" to help your Golden not pull you.
More Obedience classes are advisable too. I hope no one gets hurt from here on in.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rusty knocked over a display of TaylorMade Drivers at the local pro-shop once, but hasn't gotten me yet.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Not yet! (I have to add this to lengthen my message)


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Rusty knocked over a display of TaylorMade Drivers at the local pro-shop once, but hasn't gotten me yet.


He was trying to scratch one....that way you could get the "damaged" discount.....


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> So many of us are past the puppy stage, but we all have war stories.
> 
> I thought I'd run this poll just to make the young pup moms and dads feel better.
> 
> ...


Geez, I can't complain at all here!! 2 months to regain hand function??!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Ya, but she's worth it. I learned to always be aware of where I was and my surroundings. That way if she leaps for something, usually just Dad in the distance, I'm ready and coaching her to 'sit, stay, wait'.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Never been pulled over......or away from where I was standing by a Golden. But, we have Newfs. Males run about 100 lbs at 9-10 mos. Can you say land-skiing??? :lol:


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

My first Golden, Chelsea did a number on me at obedience school one night. We were practicing going over the jumps. Got her leash twisted around my ankle and as she ran to go over the jump I went splat on the floor! So embarrassing!

I'll have to get my daughter, DSlats to tell you her Mason story!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Most of you will be able to relate to the poor little old lady in this video...it still cracks me up everytime I see it: Granny walks the dog

Well, now I feel somewhat better about the day that Biscuit brought me down....over and over and over. I think if someone had been video taping it they would be $10,000 richer from America's Funniest Home Videos :doh:. Biscuit had always been a nightmare to walk so he didn't get walked very often so one day I decided that I would *face my fears* and "just do it". I put the kids in the car, loaded Jack, Biscuit (9 mo at the time) and Hershey into the car also and went to the local vet hospital, where there is a huge field for people to walk their dogs away from the road. Just as I was getting Biscuit out of the car another dog and it's owners were coming out of the gate. Luckily, I'm in the habit of putting 2 collars on the dogs when I walk them...just in case something caused one to break...Biscuit saw the other dog coming and took off towards the other dog so fast that his collar just snapped open and I was standing there with the leash, with collar attached, in my hand. I yelled to the other people that he was just a puppy and wasn't going to attack and could they please catch him!! They held him until I got ahold of his other collar and that's when the comedy show began. He yanked me to my knees and then to my chest as he tried to go see the other dog again. Each time I tried to stand up he pulled me to my face again but I held his collar with a death-grip (since we were still near the road). This happened 5-6 times...I was being flip-flopped all around that parking lot . 

In the mean time the kids had taken hold of Jack and Hershey's leashes. I finally got Biscuit back in the car, loaded everyone else back in too and went home :no:. It was a long time before I walked him again and even now I can't take any other dog with him...it has to be just him. I didn't stop to look at the faces of the other people who were there...I'm sure their jaws had dropped down to the ground as they watched me flopping around like a fish out of water. In the past few weeks I have come to the conclusion that he may never be able to be walked on the road but I do bring him to that same field and let him off leash and he is just fine.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't been yanked over by my two on lead, but when I have fallen, they haven't been too far away. It's never been their fault though. I'm usually to blame for doing something stupid, like not knowing my left foot was on a patch of ice when I kicked the ball with my right! Now that was pretty funny and I nearly wet my pants with laughter...


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Please be careful with ice.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Jesse was running thru the yard, came onto the patio and bowled me over clipped my knees and onto the ground I went and then I grabbed him and he drug me about 1 ft into the dirt. 
Hurt ego and butt.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

YES......... I've been yanked hard! mason was about 6 months old. he needed to go out, I had just gotten out of the bathtub and was getting ready to watch a tv show. so were my 2 kids. I asked them both if they would take him out and the response was, aaawwww ma I always do it! so I got a little pissed off and did it myself. well........... I was taking him out in the front yard at night because we have wild animals around us and it freeks me out. picture this.......... a woman in her pj's, slippers, big winter coat and a puppy on a 25 ft. flexi leash. it was all the way out and mason must have seen something blowing across the snow and I didnt see it but the next thing I remember I was flying through the rose bushes by my front door and I ended up in the middle of my front yard!! I think I knocked myself out for a sec because I don't remember anything after the bush!! when my 2 lovely kids heard all the comotion they came running because they thought "something" attacked me and the dog! I yelled NO mason yanked me across the yard and I handed them the dog and leash and stomped off to clean all the blood off me. I had thorn's in my legs and my hand and the side of my face was sore for about a week afterwards. I went into the bedroom where my lovely husband was lounging and he was laughing, I said "look what your dog did to me" and he said I just have 2 things to say to you Deb. what I said..... #1 why didnt you let go of the leash? my response was crying I don't know........ # 2 how can a 50 lb dog drag a 180 woman across the yard!! BIG GASP................. I SAID I'M NOT EVEN NEAR 180LBS!!! he laughed I cried. NOT FUNNY!!! he said he said that to make me laugh! It wasn't funny. anyway.......... I LOVE MASON but he's not the best behaved golden I've had!

sorry to ramble!

Debbie & mason


----------

